# R Vs. S3 (With Kid(s))



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

I am posting this in both the VW and Audi-specific forums, so please let me know if that is an issue and I will edit/delete if necessary. 

My wife is six-months pregnant with our first kid, and I need to sell my manual-transmission A4 since she has no chance of safely shifting gears and driving. We live in the Boston area and she takes mass transit to work; this will primarily be my car, which she occasionally drives. The two front-runners are the DSG R and S3. 

The main question: Can anyone give feedback regarding lugging around a kid(s) and their accouterments with the Golf/A3 body styles? I know both the R and S3 are sub-optimal solutions, but I don't like SUVs and she gives me a dirty look every time I mention my love of the old S4/6 wagons. I like the R (she will grin and bear it), and it seems to be a better overall fit based on my research. She prefers the S3, but it could be a really tight fit, especially if a second kid comes along. 

The price difference is not a huge issue, though I would like to save money with a kid on the way. We are not in a rush to buy despite the looming due date, so we are flexible in terms of timing the 2015/2016 transition. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

Having just traded in a 2009 Rabbit for my S3 I think I can comment with some level of experience on the two.

I tend to ramble on so here's my conclusion first-- If your having a kid, get the hatch back R.

I love my S3, but its not the most practical car in terms of storage and carrying passengers.

The hatchback will allow you to stow your strollers, baby bags, and all the other stuff you'd need with the baby around (I don't have kids, but I'm amazed at how much parents have to lug around these days!). I loved my hatchback, and if the S3 came in hatchback format in Canada, I'd buy that one instead of the sexier looking sedan in a heartbeat.

That being said, trunk space in the S3 isn't _that bad_ you could probably fit a stroller in there... definately if you drop the seats down...


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Golf R get's my vote as well. You are going to get more cargo space for all the kid stuff. A minivan is not necessary for one kid, when you get to 4 then you might need to downgrade.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

ndkkdn said:


> Having just traded in a 2009 Rabbit for my S3 I think I can comment with some level of experience on the two.
> 
> I tend to ramble on so here's my conclusion first-- If your having a kid, get the hatch back R.
> 
> ...


I have the B6 A4, and the trunk magically shrunk when we bought a stroller, which made me think the R would be better car for our situation. You have confirmed some of my suspicions, thanks!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

DarkSide - We have agreed to cap the number of kids at two, so I will hopefully dodge the minivan bullet!


----------



## ndkkdn (Nov 19, 2014)

If you really want the more premium cabin you might do well to wait for the A3 e-tron hatchback coming out... not as much power... but hybrid and stylish with all the cool Audi premiums.

That being said... you seem set on having a 300HP engine


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

ndkkdn - Yup, 300HP baby mobile


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Sedan can't match the utility of a hatch, if only the A45, S3 hatch are here in NA. :banghead:

There is the Golf R then the next closest thing is the GLA45.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

The A3 Sportback doesn't offer that much room over the A3 saloon. 

I seen the videos of the boot space of the sportbacks, they look about the same size as the saloon boot and the height is pretty short. If you want real utility get the SUV. Q5, Q7.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

lilmira - The R is a no brainer when it comes to the bang-for-the-buck award compared to the GLA45 AMG ;-)


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

I had a GTI6 with a baby and the versatility of the hatchback was brilliant. However, I now have an S3 on order and my daugher is 2 and feel I can utilize the rear folding seats to accommodate the stroller and additional luggage. You can make the s3 work with one kid but perhaps not two.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

gamegenie - We test drove a Porsche Cayenne, and were considering a one or two-year old "S", but SUVs do not really blow my hair back. The Q5 TDI looks nice.


----------



## lilmira (Feb 4, 2014)

Oh yeah, can't go wrong with the Golf R. If Audi screws up the ss seats again, there's a good chance for me to go back to VW. I just don't prefer to own two similar looking cars back to back. I imagine that the GLA45 won't be as nimble, it is a slightly bigger and taller car after all. I like the burping on that exhaust though and then there is the AMG batch for bragging if that's your kind of thing.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

WhyFly - S3 in NYC? I lived in NYC for four years, and not sure I would buy the S3 even if it were garaged. One of the reasons why the R appeals to me over the S3 is that I will be _less_ upset if it gets dinged up in Boston!


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes indeed Randle. My wife loves NYC and I love cars more. I am unable to leave NYC and I refuse to spend another year without my material passion. The S3 is for weekends and weeknight fun filled drives - nothing else. 

All cars in NYC get dinged so I'll get the bumper bullies etc and although the garage next to my building will charge $400+ to park it, I will pay and pray they don't scratch it. 

The heart wants what it wants and isn't that why we all are on this forum anyways?

YOLO mate.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

WhyFly - Definitely do whatever blows your hair back. Where do you live in NYC? $400/month sounds like a really good deal. I am glad I lived there but have no plans to move back. 

Great parked-car story: One of my friends lived in Boston's Back Bay and parked his Land Rover on the street. He did not care that it got beaten to death by other drivers, but he cared when he got in it one morning and noticed a terrible smell. He got out and started looking around to find the source of the odor, and finally figured out that a homeless person had broken into his car, smoked crack, and the slept in the back.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

How tall are you and your wife? The main concern is the car seat.


----------



## WhyFly (Sep 30, 2007)

Ryan makes a great point. Infant seats take much more space than toddler so you will need to push the passenger seat as far forward as required as I had to do in the GTI. The versatility of the GTI hatchback is unmatched unless you get a roof rack on the s3. Get lighter strollers and pack light essentials. Living in NYC 700sq ft apts teaches you that and that's why I feel I can make the s3 work for me. 

I am on 42nd and 12th right by the river. The objective is to drive right up west side highway into upstate. And enjoy the hills. The first trip in the s3 is the Canadian GP in June. I'll drive to Montreal via Vermont with the wife and daughter and three days of luggage. Can't wait.


----------



## Wiley337 (May 1, 2002)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> The main question: Can anyone give feedback regarding lugging around a kid(s) and their accouterments with the Golf/A3 body styles?


My kid is almost 3 years old. So far doing just fine with the S3. In fact, really loving it. It can get a bit tight on road trips with luggage, but it all fits and I see out the rearview window. We had to get a different a stroller to have it fit better in the trunk. Overall I think R or S3 can work for a kid lifestyle. Now for the R vs. S3, I think if you can swing the Prestige trim with Adv Tech Package and Magride, go for the S3. Of course I am very biased.


----------



## misaka (Feb 8, 2013)

Having had a Gti and going to an A3, I can tell you the trunk space is rather small on the 2.0T quattro models due the the raised trunk floor. It's not so much length and width space, as it is the height space. I can honestly see maybe doing 1 child with an S3, but 2 is going to be a tougher challenge. The R will have more usable space in terms of loading kids stuff, but probably wouldn't be my first choice if I were to have a kid.

Here's some basic recommendations, based on what I was thinking personally if me and my wife decided to have a child. I'm not sure your actual budget for these things so I'm pricing based on the upper end of the S3. I think the idea to take out of all this is compromise. In the sense that A. you want a fun car to drive around. B. Hauling a baby around means that you'll be driving slowly for the most part when they are very young anyways for the child's safety. C. You'll have a crap ton of stuff. D. You're going to have alot less time for yourself in general.

1. Audi SQ5 - Not a crazy car, but coming from an A4, this is basically an S4 wagon they jacked up a bit. But the price is around 55k probably. Bonus: Torsen based AWD, You could go macan also, but the price starts to climb really fast

2. Audi Q5 3.0T - Less power than above but still decent power, nothing special, but decently practical and not so slow. the TDI is nice too. Bonus: based AWD

3. Audi Allroad - Kind of the boring option here, but probably not much change for you from the previous car. Rubber bumpers is a plus for the city alsio. Also Torsen based.

4. Subaru Forester XT - My dark horse option. Simply because no one ever looked at a Subaru and thought it was too dinged up, and messier interior. I know that with a kid I'd be plastic wrapping the whole back seat of the car to catch all the vomit/fluids/food that would come down all over. As a car interior clean freak it would literally drive me insane. And with the way people park in Boston and NYC (I've literally been in the car and had people back into my car to get into a spot because they were lazy SOBs, even with bumper guards this is upsetting.) I don't think the marks would bother me on a subaru as much. 

That being said, the S3 and R are very fun choices. I've leaned away from them since my GTI because the sport suspensions are just too much on our roads here. I'm probably the only one who would order an S3 if they would allow me to get the standard suspension lol, I must be getting old.


----------



## DoctorFoot (Jul 12, 2014)

Having a baby and a S3, I can tell you that I have absolutely no problem. 2 would fit in regards of seat space, but not in term of luggage/cargo space.


----------



## rowlands57 (Dec 21, 2003)

*With kids the hatch wins*

The hatch will work much better in the long run as it's just more flexible with the amount of stuff you'll be hauling. Not having to lift everything over the trunk lip will be something you'll benefit from also. Taking a stroller in and out often will not seem as annoying with the hatch I suspect.


----------



## robopp (Aug 5, 2012)

People are throwing around a 70% residual on the 2015 R for a 10K/36 lease! I've been sold on the S3 but if these numbers prove to be true, this deal is just too good to pass up and I"ll be going with an R. Just another data point for you.


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Is the S3 trunk really that small? Seems like if you can get 2 golf bags into it a stroller would fit.


----------



## rowlands57 (Dec 21, 2003)

*Depends on the stroller*

I can say that some of the new ones are very chunky and if they have a decent size wheel set it can add some real bulk. Picture a golf bag with the walking cart still attached. I just know from having my grand daughter and all her stuff a trunk would not be my first choice.


----------



## Bruticus (Aug 30, 2014)

If your stroller won't fit in the back of an A3 sedan, you bought the wrong stroller. Those large, bulky strollers rob themselves of the convenience they're supposed to provide.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*R All The Way*

We owned an A6 Avant when our children were born, and even though the A6 provided a nice a balance of luxury and versatility, an SUV/minivan would have been a much more practical choice.

You are correct to ID that both the R and S3 are sub-optimal, and cargo space will be the least of your concerns. Ride, interior noise, pillar and seat configuration will all come into play.

That said, if these are two options, a hatch is a far better option.

Congrats!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

WhyFly said:


> Ryan makes a great point. Infant seats take much more space than toddler so you will need to push the passenger seat as far forward as required as I had to do in the GTI. The versatility of the GTI hatchback is unmatched unless you get a roof rack on the s3. Get lighter strollers and pack light essentials. Living in NYC 700sq ft apts teaches you that and that's why I feel I can make the s3 work for me.
> 
> I am on 42nd and 12th right by the river. The objective is to drive right up west side highway into upstate. And enjoy the hills. The first trip in the s3 is the Canadian GP in June. I'll drive to Montreal via Vermont with the wife and daughter and three days of luggage. Can't wait.


$400 sounds like a great deal for Manhattan! I lived on the UES a decade ago and feel like garages started in the $600/mo range. The S3 will be fun to drive up to Canada! 

We live in an 880 ft^2 two-bedroom condo in Somerville (think wannabe Brooklyn), so I know what you mean about making smaller spaces work. 

Regarding car seats: Someone posted these in the VW thread and it seems like car seats should be fine in either, despite the fact that my five is only 5' tall: 
http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2014/11/2015-volkswagen-golf-gti-car-seat-check-1.html

http://blogs.cars.com/kickingtires/2014/09/2015-audi-a3-car-seat-check.html


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Wiley337 said:


> My kid is almost 3 years old. So far doing just fine with the S3. In fact, really loving it. It can get a bit tight on road trips with luggage, but it all fits and I see out the rearview window. We had to get a different a stroller to have it fit better in the trunk. Overall I think R or S3 can work for a kid lifestyle. Now for the R vs. S3, I think if you can swing the Prestige trim with Adv Tech Package and Magride, go for the S3. Of course I am very biased.


We can afford all the bells and whistles, but leaning toward a base-model R (when available); things like 19" wheels will just be a liability on Boston-area roads.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

misaka said:


> Having had a Gti and going to an A3, I can tell you the trunk space is rather small on the 2.0T quattro models due the the raised trunk floor. It's not so much length and width space, as it is the height space. I can honestly see maybe doing 1 child with an S3, but 2 is going to be a tougher challenge. The R will have more usable space in terms of loading kids stuff, but probably wouldn't be my first choice if I were to have a kid.
> 
> Here's some basic recommendations, based on what I was thinking personally if me and my wife decided to have a child. I'm not sure your actual budget for these things so I'm pricing based on the upper end of the S3. I think the idea to take out of all this is compromise. In the sense that A. you want a fun car to drive around. B. Hauling a baby around means that you'll be driving slowly for the most part when they are very young anyways for the child's safety. C. You'll have a crap ton of stuff. D. You're going to have alot less time for yourself in general.
> 
> ...


I would have loved a five-door WRX with a decent automatic transmission, but alas... 

Did you check out the Q5 TDI? I recall it actually being faster than the SQ5 0 - 30 MPH. 

I am hoping that the Golf R Variant gets here within the next few years, so I can upgrade to something "fun" if another kid comes along!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Mcstiff said:


> Is the S3 trunk really that small? Seems like if you can get 2 golf bags into it a stroller would fit.


Some strollers are now like baby SUVs. My wife and I went to Babies R Us to check them out and were sort of in shock compared to what we remember being kids 30+ years ago.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

cgpublic said:


> We owned an A6 Avant when our children were born, and even though the A6 provided a nice a balance of luxury and versatility, an SUV/minivan would have been a much more practical choice.
> 
> You are correct to ID that both the R and S3 are sub-optimal, and cargo space will be the least of your concerns. Ride, interior noise, pillar and seat configuration will all come into play.
> 
> ...


Thanks. The R is looking like the best compromise between functionality and fun!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

RyanA3 said:


> How tall are you and your wife? The main concern is the car seat.


I am 5'10" and my wife is only 5' tall, so we should be able to fit a car seat behind her in just about any car ha!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

robopp said:


> People are throwing around a 70% residual on the 2015 R for a 10K/36 lease! I've been sold on the S3 but if these numbers prove to be true, this deal is just too good to pass up and I"ll be going with an R. Just another data point for you.


Thanks. We will buy either car since she gets partnership pricing and we will likely keep it for a long time. My A4 is almost 11 years old and has treated me well over the years.


----------



## doofoo (Jun 27, 2006)

Get a set of roof rails and a Yakima Skybox. You'd be surprised how much crap you can shove in one of those boxes.  It did great for my wife and I without daughter.

She's 4 now and just uses a booster seat and loves the "race car".


----------



## Mcstiff (Feb 1, 2002)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Some strollers are now like baby SUVs. My wife and I went to Babies R Us to check them out and were sort of in shock compared to what we remember being kids 30+ years ago.


I'm going to be that guy, here's a twin stroller with pneumatic wheels (detached) in my CQ. I'm surprised that the S3 is smaller.


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> Thanks. The R is looking like the best compromise between functionality and fun!


If you are willing to jump brands, the BMW X1 xDrive35i is a terrific drive, retaining the vaunted hydraulic steering. Outfit with M-Sport, and you're all set for ten years. :thumbup:


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Mcstiff said:


> I'm going to be that guy, here's a twin stroller with pneumatic wheels (detached) in my CQ. I'm surprised that the S3 is smaller.


Can a big stroller fit in the S3's trunk? Absolutely. Do I want to be the guy disassembling a stroller in the rain to fit it in the S3's trunk? No!


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

cgpublic said:


> If you are willing to jump brands, the BMW X1 xDrive35i is a terrific drive, retaining the vaunted hydraulic steering. Outfit with M-Sport, and you're all set for ten years. :thumbup:


I just looked it up, and it is surprisingly quick! No offense, but it looks like BMW and Saab threw all their worst design ideas into one car ;-)


----------



## cgpublic (Aug 8, 2014)

*Drive It*



Randle P. McMurphy said:


> I just looked it up, and it is surprisingly quick! No offense, but it looks like BMW and Saab threw all their worst design ideas into one car ;-)


 Agreed, although it does look better in person. There is a new LCI (refresh) has been announced, and while I don't know when it ships here in the States, it is a much better looking car, and will feature all the updates as well as some trade-offs. That said, you could most likely nab an outstanding deal on the outgoing model, and like I said, it is a phenomenal drive, i.e., much like the E90 3 wagon.


----------



## gdinero (Mar 22, 2015)

So I'm a total troll on these boards, thinking about an S3 or R also. My comments come from owning an IS350. I assume the S3 has a similar or smaller cabin, and a similar or smaller trunk.

I suspect that you could find a stroller that will fit fine in an S3 trunk. I think fitting a rear-facing car seat into the back seat can be an issue, but not a big deal if it's just the two of you and one kid. It becomes a bigger issue when you have two kids and one is in a rear facing car seat. My wife is 5'2", and when I had the rear facing car seat in my back seat, she would prefer to sit behind me in the back then sit in the front seat in front of the car seat. And my back seat has no leg room. It's terrible for adults.


----------



## MontrealJoker (Aug 24, 2010)

Randle P. McMurphy said:


> I am posting this in both the VW and Audi-specific forums, so please let me know if that is an issue and I will edit/delete if necessary.
> 
> My wife is six-months pregnant with our first kid, and I need to sell my manual-transmission A4 since she has no chance of safely shifting gears and driving. We live in the Boston area and she takes mass transit to work; this will primarily be my car, which she occasionally drives. The two front-runners are the DSG R and S3.
> 
> ...


Having a GTI now and moving to A3, as others have said the Golf R will most definitely be the more practical choice. I have three kids and although my wife's car is a three row Pathfinder and our goto family hauler, on many occasions I have had the wife and kids with me in the GTI.

The GTI has impressed me being able to accommodate anything from baby car seats to new 46" tv (in the box) with ease. I know I am losing some of that practicality with the move to the A3 but my youngest is out of the booster seat and this will not be our weekend family car.


----------



## Randle P. McMurphy (Jan 23, 2015)

Just as an update: We ended up buying a new 2015 S4, so I am out of the new-car market for a few years. Call dealers now if you are looking for an S3/S4 (or any car, for that matter) because they are looking to move inventory by the end of the month and offering awesome deals! Shoot me a PM if you are in the Boston area since I spoke to a lot of the dealers and can tip you off to the best offers. 

Thanks for all the help!


----------



## seymore15074 (Jul 23, 2007)

I think S3 vs. Golf R is very similar to Apple vs. Android.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

A good friend of mine lugs around two kids in a MK7 Golf R, and previously he had a MK6. No issue whatsoever, plenty of room. 

They do have a Q7 for long distance trips though.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

seymore15074 said:


> I think S3 vs. Golf R is very similar to Apple vs. Android.


More like iPhone 6 vs 6+


----------

